# UPC - broadband down when TV turned on!



## States (12 Sep 2011)

I'm having a problem with my UPC service and was wondering if anyone else has had this problem.  
My internet connection is lost when I turn on my TV and despite rebooting the wireless router I don't get much joy.
I have broadband TV & Phone with UPC and obviously these all connect via the same cables so I'm guessing that there may be a problem with the cables.  Anyone had this problem and a possible solution?

Thanks


----------



## mro (12 Sep 2011)

I had a similar problem yesterday. i was on the internet one minute but then made a phone call and during that lost the internet and haven't been able to get it working since. I havent tried today as i'm in work but i wonder if it is a UPC issue?

I also have broadband. TV & Phone with UPC


----------



## Complainer (12 Sep 2011)

I had a related problem in the past. They just changed the router and it went away.


----------



## States (12 Sep 2011)

@Complainer - how long did it take them to replace the modem?  Did they post it out or did they send someone out ?
Thanks


----------



## MrEBear (12 Sep 2011)

Hi States, UPC send their modems out by courier so someone would need to sign for it. I got a new one off them on Saturday and I only called them in Thursday, so 1 to 2 day wait is what they are saying. 

Bear


----------



## Complainer (12 Sep 2011)

A day or two - I think they sent a guy out after I kicked up a bit of a fuss. I think I also managed to get them to upgrade me to a wireless modem, though I had only ordered and paid for the non-wireless one.


----------



## States (12 Sep 2011)

Thanks all for your feedback. I'll give them a call and get a new one from them.  Do they send out the same make & model or a better one?


----------



## Complainer (12 Sep 2011)

They'll probably send out whatever their current model is, or whatever current model the guy happens to have in his van!


----------



## States (25 Sep 2011)

Just an update on this.  The problem seems to have sorted itself out since I last posted...so I'm guessing it was not a modem but rather a UPC service issue. 
I'm looking now to access my modem to make changes and cannot remember what my user name & p/w was when I set it up!  Any ideas as to how I might reset these?
Thanks again.


----------

